

Why I'm dumping Google Chrome - zatkin
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/210576-why-im-dumping-google-chrome

======
QUFB
Every release of the Chromium, the open-source version of Chrome, is available
for download:

[https://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-
sn...](https://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-
snapshots/index.html?prefix=Win/)

Chromium does not auto-update.

